# Sunday's Show and Tell. ...11/23/14....Thanksgiving week



## jd56 (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
I do love this one holiday. Deep fried turkey....yummy.
This also is a big travel time to friends and family for this festive event.
A great time to rummage through those attics, basements, forgotten sheds and backwoods barns for those bike related items. Many great finds are found during these visits. Grandpa's childhood bike would be a cool rescue from the hay loft of a pole barn.
Enjoy the holiday everyone and be safe to all that are traveling.

So let's see what relics you have picked up this past week whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! !!

I picked up this cool Delta Roadmaster headlight. Now to find its match Roadblaster horn. Not sure there are many of these are still around. I'm sure catfish has one though.






Also received this redone Bob U seat for a friend's 38 Hawthorne. 
Amazing work Bob, as always.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Joe E. Brown*

I was in Maryland this past week for business and plucked this little gem out of an antique shop. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Delta disease*

as my disease progresses my medicine is in short supply,getting more expensive and much harder to find
My prescription for the last 2 weeks =


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2014)

rustystone2112 said:


> as my disease progresses my medicine is in short supply,getting more expensive and much harder to find
> My prescription for the last 2 weeks =




Very nice stuff !!!


----------



## Blackout (Nov 23, 2014)

jd56 said:


> cool light.....been wanting one of those myself


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 23, 2014)

Picked up this very nice Belvin Bell from Bikeyard. Thanks! The patina matches my bike perfectly. It looks like it was there from day one. Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 23, 2014)

Usually don't get too excited about step through frames,  but this one is cool. Nice rider,  '50's Silver King Americana with Bendix 2 speed and Uniroyal Chain tread tires that are in great shape. Did some horse trading (No actual horses were traded) with Adam (rustinkerer) yesterday. 


Nice guard.



Needs a shift cable clip and a fender light.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 23, 2014)

*nice find*



pedal_junky said:


> Usually don't get too excited about step through frames,  but this one is cool. Nice rider,  '50's Silver King Americana with Bendix 2 speed and Uniroyal Chain tread tires that are in great shape. Did some horse trading (No actual horses were traded) with Adam (rustinkerer) yesterday. View attachment 181397
> Nice guard.
> View attachment 181398
> Needs a shift cable clip and a fender light.
> View attachment 181399




i think you'll like a lot more after you clean it all up


----------



## lamendes (Nov 23, 2014)

*Firestone Flying Ace*

Picked up this very colorful Firestone.  This will be my winter project.


----------



## Boris (Nov 23, 2014)

lamendes said:


> Picked up this very colorful Firestone.  This will be my winter project.




With all the correct parts (excluding pedals and seat of course), you're off to a great start!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 23, 2014)

lamendes said:


> Picked up this very colorful Firestone.  This will be my winter project.




Had that on my CL watch list until it disappeared today, glad to see it resurface as a project rather than a parts bike.
-Brian


----------



## JKT (Nov 23, 2014)

I picked up this  "Whaley Manufacturing  St. Paul, Minn."  Truing Stand this week. entirely cast iron, thought to be made between 1910 & 1930, from the original owners of a 3rd & 4th generation run bicycle shop in Illinois that opened in 1912.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 23, 2014)

*wow !*



JKT said:


> I picked up this  "Whaley Manufacturing  St. Paul, Minn."  Truing Stand this week. thought to be made between 1910 & 1930, from the original owners of a 3rd & 4th generation run bicycle shop in Illinois that opened in 1912.



thats a beauty,nice score


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 23, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Had that on my CL watch list until it disappeared today, glad to see it resurface as a project rather than a parts bike.
> -Brian




I KNOW!! Thank god someone bought that!!! I was going to sneak up and get it while the wife was at work!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2014)

JKT said:


> I picked up this  "Whaley Manufacturing  St. Paul, Minn."  Truing Stand this week. thought to be made between 1910 & 1930, from the original owners of a 3rd & 4th generation run bicycle shop in Illinois that opened in 1912.




Those are magnificent!
Outstanding acquisition.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 23, 2014)

I love that truing stand, looks like sculpture.
I grabbed a small from etsy at a fair price, that's about it, but starting a new job tomorrow and will have resources again to contest snake bells and such.
Chris


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 23, 2014)

*Colson*



lamendes said:


> Picked up this very colorful Firestone.  This will be my winter project.




Nice craigslist score


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 24, 2014)

New signage


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> New signage
> 
> View attachment 181486View attachment 181487View attachment 181488View attachment 181489




Cool Sign!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

Lean week here, only picked up this set of $2 bars:









Are these called "California" bars? Not marked Schwinn, but they're thick steel, and I remember seeing these on what I think was Schwinn Deluxe Speedsters with the spring fork and Bendix Model K front hub...?


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2014)

*True Califonia bars*



rustjunkie said:


> Lean week here, only picked up this set of $2 bars:
> 
> 
> Are these called "California" bars? Not marked Schwinn, but they're thick steel, and I remember seeing these on what I think was Schwinn Deluxe Speedsters with the spring fork and Bendix Model K front hub...?




Are early nickle with no swedge- have a diff profile than these as well.
I have seen on WASP with heavy spokes as well


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

bike said:


> Are early nickle with no swedge- have a diff profile than these as well.
> I have seen on WASP with heavy spokes as well




Yeah, was aware of the oldtime CA bars, but thought these had the same/similar name...where are the Schwinn guys


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 24, 2014)

Teens ranger, b10e, 1900's Cleveland shaft drive model C1 project complete bike, and sherrel prototype/display bike, and a Corbin 2speed hub.


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Teens ranger, b10e, 1900's Cleveland shaft drive model C1 project complete bike, and sherrel prototype/display bike, and a Corbin 2speed hub.




Nice week!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

what happened to the kitchen island?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Teens ranger, b10e, 1900's Cleveland shaft drive model C1 project complete bike, and sherrel prototype/display bike, and a Corbin 2speed hub.




Is the B10E the one Tim B. restored? Love the colors. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Nov 24, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Lean week here, only picked up this set of $2 bars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These bars look like bars I have seen on whizzer bikes.
JKent


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 24, 2014)

bricycle said:


> what happened to the kitchen island?




looks like a pedal hole to me..............


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

halfatruck said:


> looks like a pedal hole to me..............




Oppppps!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 24, 2014)

bricycle said:


> what happened to the kitchen island?




Thanks.. I tripped and fell into it...lol.... got to fix it... I'm not sure who did the resto. It's been this way for at least 15 years.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks.. I tripped and fell into it...lol.... got to fix it... I'm not sure who did the resto. It's been this way for at least 15 years.




Ouuuuch!!


----------



## Blackout (Nov 25, 2014)

mercury pair, rear racks are cool... think the boys is '49, girls have not found yet has little different springer setup. anyone have a boys tank and correct front fenders for both? and chain guard for girls.








and these.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 25, 2014)

Started a Little 500 bike collection this weekend.

One from the eighties or early 90s



Roadmaster loop seat stay Little 500 bike by VW Sightings, on Flickr

And one from 2003. 



2003 Little 500 Frame and Fork by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Not particularly valuable, but I feel like displaying a collection of these at the race (when I get a good number more) would be neat. Anyone have any cheap Little 500 bikes they'd like to add to this collection??


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 25, 2014)

Fork mounted miller generator and headlamp set. Works well and should clean up reasonably well.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2014)

Man ... Just picked this up.. On cl cheap less than 1 hour ago... Wow...I gotta stop!! Looks like a batwing light model. Tank is solid. Cool bike.


----------

